# Oh Deer!!!



## BubblePixel (Dec 9, 2005)

Obviously fed up of having his picture taken!  :lmao:


----------



## danny (Dec 9, 2005)

Too funny!  Looks like a lot of people I try to photograph.


----------



## Alison (Dec 9, 2005)

That's too funny!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2005)

They have these beautiful faces, smooth, big eyes ... and these dear deers can be sooo naughty?  Tsk! :greenpbl: back then! 

Lovely capture. Still taken with the P&S-camera or already taken with the new DSLR?


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Laphoto!  
Yes it was taken this summer with my P&S Minolta Dimage S414.
Taken at the Omega Park near here in Montebello.


----------



## charizzi (Dec 10, 2005)

hahaha thats so cute and funny!!


----------

